# Does anyone else's poo have such habits ...??



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

My dog will not poop and pee in our yard in spite of being let out so many times a day .
He will just sit there and hold it .
Its been 3 months since we have had him and no matter what we have done we have had no success in getting him to eliminate in the yard.
He will go while I walk him .
Walking is no problem when the weather is ok but during the brutal winters of the northeast its next to impossible.
We tried walking him just in the yard , placing his poop / pee in the yard , putting the pheromone pee post but its all been worthless.

Even wen we walk him he will like pee once a day and poop twice or poop twice pee once .
The vet has checked him and said he has no problem medically.
Any tips as to how we could get him to use the yard .
Does anyone else's dog poop and pee so infrequently ???
Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some dogs are just good at holding their toilet. some people have no problem leaving their dog from 8am to 6 or 7pm without worring about them messing the house. 

i knew a woman with a Lahso apso who refused to toilet in the garden, it took her a couple of months, but she ended up just not walking him, and only letting him out in the yard. when he is despret enought he will go. 

do you have a command for him to pee. all my girls will pee on command to "pee pee" very handy if in going into a friends or on a long car trip, or in a hurry to get out the house but need to leave the dogs, saves you standing and waiting for them to go. 

did you get him to pee in the yard as a puppy before his vaccinations. 

just keep at it, he will go eventualy, just remember it will take time, and when he does, make a big fuss, make it the best thing in to world he could have done for you.


----------



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

I did not have him as a puppy 
We just adopted him 3 months ago.
If I do not walk him he does have accidents in the house , I am planning to leave him out a lot more once the weather gets better.
THanks



kendal said:


> some dogs are just good at holding their toilet. some people have no problem leaving their dog from 8am to 6 or 7pm without worring about them messing the house.
> 
> i knew a woman with a Lahso apso who refused to toilet in the garden, it took her a couple of months, but she ended up just not walking him, and only letting him out in the yard. when he is despret enought he will go.
> 
> ...


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

We have this stuff called OUT! and you spray it where you want the dog to go. I am not sure if it works because Dexter is only 10 weeks and not house trained fully. Sometimes he goes inside and sometimes he goes outside. We take him out a LOT and sometimes he holds it until he is inside. Sometimes he goes outside and then comes in and goes again. IT IS FRUSTRATING!!!


----------



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

merry said:


> We have this stuff called OUT! and you spray it where you want the dog to go. I am not sure if it works because Dexter is only 10 weeks and not house trained fully. Sometimes he goes inside and sometimes he goes outside. We take him out a LOT and sometimes he holds it until he is inside. Sometimes he goes outside and then comes in and goes again. IT IS FRUSTRATING!!!


Oh tell me about the FRUSTRATING part................phew!!!
We did try the pee post but he would not go anywhere near it.
I will try the OUT thing too but I have doubts if it will work for Ben.
At this point I am willing to try anything.
Once the weather is better I think is going to be HOUSE TRAINING 101 for Ben.
Thanks


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Leaving any dog outside through the day isn't good for them, there not wild anymore, there domesticated now. 

Have you crate trained Ben yet? If you haven't, start. Crate training is a quick fix for house training, it's very simple because there is no teaching from you, a dog should naturally understand it from puppyhood. 

Be sure he can only turn around in the crate, it can not be big enough for him to pick sides, on to sleep in and one to potty in.

Every time you take him out in the yard, watch him. If he goes give him the greatest treat in the world (cheese real chicken hot dog ect.) and act like he just saved the world (or at least your carpet!) if he doesn't, act all sad, be silent, leash and walk him straight to his crate and put him in it. Every hour or two, repeat. Eventually with him just going outside, then in to the crate, he will have to go potty, he can't not go over a whole day.

The first day he'll hate it probably, he'll want out of the crate, but he won't go potty outside. Just keep taking him out and putting him back if he won't go. Every single time you take him out, carry out the treat he loves just in case he goes, it has to be really good to him, and he needs to only get the treat for going potty. Never for training ect. Just potty breaks.

Once he realizes you get so so happy when he goes potty, it'll start to click. He'll start to go faster, even to go just to run back for his treat. Be sure not to slack off, don't let him out alone, not watch ect. You have to know with certainty if he goes or not, and always pen him if he wont. He can't think he'll get penned ether way, make it a clear thing in his brain, no pee, straight to the crate, pee, free in the house play time.

If he just won't go when you get close to bed time, then you can take him outside, but stay near the house, and still go nuts when he goes.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Dexter is doing much better with going outside. He still loves his nightly poo near the stairs when I am at work and my HUSBAND is watching him.


----------



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Leaving any dog outside through the day isn't good for them, there not wild anymore, there domesticated now.
> 
> Have you crate trained Ben yet? If you haven't, start. Crate training is a quick fix for house training, it's very simple because there is no teaching from you, a dog should naturally understand it from puppyhood.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.
Will do it ........
In the morning he goes right away but after that during the day he will just not do it till i walk him.


----------

